# ENT Visit



## CBQST (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a large 3.6 thyroid nodule on my right side. I have 3 small nodules on my left. I had a biopsy done this week and report says suspicious a follicular neoplasm. My endocrinologist referred me to ENT for consultation for full thyroid removal. Endo said to do a full removal, but ENT I saw only wants to do half. If it would come back cancerous we would go back in and remove the rest later. Thoughts and advice are welcome. Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Take the whole thyroid out at the first surgery.

It is very difficult - if not impossible to stabilize on thyroid replacement with 1/2 a thyroid.

1/2 a thyroid rarely, if ever produces enough thyroid hormone to replace the missing 1/2.

Taking replacement medication - if properly dosed and monitored is not a big deal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am sorry for this but I will tell you.......... and others will as well; get it all out. It could come back plus thyroid tissue replicates. Also, having only half makes it near impossible to titrate the thyroxine replacement properly.

Glad you dropped in and welcome!


----------



## CBQST (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you both for your thoughts! It is great to have a place to bounce ideas off of others that have been down the same road!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, go for a total!!


----------



## mstar1125 (May 6, 2014)

I'm in the same situation, except my dominant nodule is a bit bigger (5 cm) and was benign as of a year ago. I'm also thinking about going for a full, as I'm actually more worried about the smaller nodules than the larger one. It seems less risky to go in for surgery once, rather than potentially have to go in twice.


----------

